# Trojan Horse



## JBB (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I don't know much about woodwork but i was hoping to get some advice.

I'm looking to build a trojan horse,big enough for me to fit into.

I'm looking to buy a table then attach small casters to it, building up the main body with chicken wire.

Will this work? and are there any other alternatives I could use?


Thanks James


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Robbing banks, are we?:laughing:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

A Trojan chicken? :huh:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Some years back I was in Turkey and visited Troy. In the nearby town Çanakkale they have this trojan horse (I belive it was used in the movie "Troy"). Maybe that can be an inspration for you :thumbsup:


----------



## JBB (Jul 31, 2011)

I'v got the inspiration, just struggling with the realities of it all!

Would the chicken wire be strong enough or would I need to develop a substructure beneath it?

(and if the banks had any money i might  )


----------



## Bryanatkinson (Jun 23, 2011)

H. A. S. said:


> Robbing banks, are we?:laughing:


:laughing:

-----

IMHO, chicken wire should be enough for upper part but in the legs there should be strong support structure. Using a table is a nice idea. Make sure that it's strong enough for your weight.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I gotta ask, what's it for?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## JBB (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Bryan - any idea what sort of wheels to use?
I'd assume casters are too weak for me (being 11st)

It's not really for anything.......
more of a drunken bet with some mates.


----------



## Snugitup (Jul 7, 2011)

*Some Things to take into account*

1. Make sure your casters are mounted well. You'll probably need to attach a board or block to the bottom of your table to get a secure hold for your casters (don't want to get stuck in the battlefield with a broken wheel, now...). 

2. It might be easier to buy a 4x4 piece of framing wood and use it to strengthen your table, or just build a whole frame yourself.

3. I don't know if you're a "big" person, like me, or a "little" person, per se, so that's something to think about. 

4. Get rotating casters for the back of the horse and straight casters for the front. Makes it easier to move.

5. Sounds like a fun project! Post pictures when you get it done!


----------

